# Longford Almshouses, Derbyshire, March 2016



## HughieD (Mar 9, 2016)

This was a really enjoyable one. Don't think it has ever been done before and can't find _any_ pictures of this beautifully decaying row of alms-houses anywhere on the web. Found them using the massively useful "Buildings at Risk" register. I knew they were there and what they _used_ to look like in their heyday (see below):


Longford_Almshouses by HughieDW, on Flickr

But what we were faced with when we rocked up to them after parking in the delightful Derbyshire village of Longford and headed north on a footpath in the general direction of the delightful Longford Hall. After a short walk along a very boggy footpath the alms houses presented themselves in a small coppice to the right of the footpath, hemmed in by a gushing stream to the east. Here's the history bit:

The row of six alms-house cottages were built in the early C19 for the Cokes of Longford Hall, a 16th-century country house at Longford in the Dales district of Derbyshire. Situated in the grounds of Hall, they fell into disrepair and were abandoned in the 1960s, but the liability for them stayed with the Longford Estate. When it was sold to remove the liability, a payment was made to the Sir Robert Coke's Almshouses charity, thus maintaining a tradition of providing affordable housing that dates back to its creation by the Coke family in 1688.

In terms of the six almshouses themselves, they are built in redbrick with stone dressings and, before their collapse, they had plain tiled roofs with brick saw-tooth, eaves band and brick-ridge chimney stacks (three in total - one per pair of cottages). The single storey dwellings had a single bay. Other notable features include door-cases of stone with staff moulded edge and panelled doors (only one remains - see below). Inside each cottage there was simple stone fireplace and bed recess.

The Grade II Listed cottages were first placed on the "Buildings at risk Register" on 10th April 1980 and removed due to being "ruinous, beyond redemption" on 22nd August 2011to let nature take its path.

Explored with non-member GazzaM. Here's the pictures:

The row of alms-houses are now surrounded by trees:


img3997 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3986 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3972 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3975 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3998 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The one and only door that remains:


img3964 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Window that needs a bit of work!


img4005 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Door and window of one cottage:


img3980 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And another that still has its stone lintel in place


img3967 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This smaller window has a more standard brick arch:


img3976 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Here's the old range in one cottage;


img3977 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And another:


img3984 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This one has less left:


img3978 by HughieDW, on Flickr

img3993 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3990 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The end cottage is the worst-for-wear:


img3968 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3969 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3988 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4000 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 9, 2016)

Very nicely done, and thanks for going the extra mile and providing the 'as was image'. Anybody of my age who knows of these from long ago will realise that they were in very,very poor condition long before being placed on the 'at risk register'. Nice to see how the trees have grown up around the area - Nature and decay, when photographed sympathetically, produce very photogenic images. Again many thanks for a spot on report.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 9, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Very nicely done, and thanks for going the extra mile and providing the 'as was image'. Anybody of my age who knows of these from long ago will realise that they were in very,very poor condition long before being placed on the 'at risk register'. Nice to see how the trees have grown up around the area - Nature and decay, when photographed sympathetically, produce very photogenic images. Again many thanks for a spot on report.



You're welcome and thank you for your kind words Dirus. Will try and return when the trees are in leaf and the weather brighter to get a different take on the place...


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 9, 2016)

That's a nice report. You have also provided a bit of history to this instead of photographing a pile of bricks in a forest. Just a shame that these houses are being taken over by nature.


----------



## smiler (Mar 9, 2016)

I really enjoyed looking around places where natural dereliction was happening, they have a charm of their own, Well researched, photographed and presented Hughie, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Mar 9, 2016)

Great report and photos HughieD! I love the fireplaces and the little door


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 9, 2016)

Nicely done mate! I love places like this. The pic of the door is great, gives a nice indication of just how long it has been since it was last open!


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 9, 2016)

Nicely captured Hughie, loving the way it's being reclaimed by nature.


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 10, 2016)

That looks like a nice relaxing explore. Those ranges are lovely.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 10, 2016)

Superb write up and images.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 10, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan;323010 Just a shame that these houses are being taken over by nature.[/QUOTE said:


> Father's work took him all over the countryside, and as a youngster I was able to wander around many abandoned buildings/properties situated on the lands he was surveying. Comparing 'notes' with my younger Brother recently, it became apparent that most of the buildings that remain today (derelict or refurbished) are the ones that were surrounded by young trees/woodlands when we first saw them. Many of the ones that were in full view in those days have long gone, plundered for building materials over the years, or in rare instances converted into housing etc.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 10, 2016)

A really enjoyed that hughie.something a bit different.love how it's all hidden up there in the trees


----------



## HughieD (Mar 10, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> A really enjoyed that hughie.something a bit different.love how it's all hidden up there in the trees



Cheers mate. When the trees are in leaf in Spring and Summer it will be totally hidden. Would never have found it without the 'Buildings at Risk' register. A nice contrast to Willington cooling towers which we explored earlier!


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 17, 2016)

I like this, shows of a time long gone, nicely captured too those fireplaces look like they wont break in awhile, like the rest of the place anyway


----------



## urban-dorset (Mar 17, 2016)

Very nice. Just did a double-take, as I thought it was 'Gardeners' Cottages', where I went (and also Brewtal has been there) not long ago. The buildings look very similar, and the walled garden too.

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/mai...ary-2016-a.html?highlight=gardeners'+cottages

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/mai...ary-2016-a.html?highlight=gardeners'+cottages


----------



## HughieD (Mar 17, 2016)

urban-dorset said:


> Very nice. Just did a double-take, as I thought it was 'Gardeners' Cottages', where I went (and also Brewtal has been there) not long ago. The buildings look very similar, and the walled garden too.
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/mai...ary-2016-a.html?highlight=gardeners'+cottages
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/mai...ary-2016-a.html?highlight=gardeners'+cottages



Cheers UD...other end of the country this one!


----------

